# OMG!!! What Is It???



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

:shock: It seems to be growing up the glass, out of the end of a moss covered stick resting on the glass. It looks like white elmer's glue in texture. It was not there yesterday.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You are looking at a slime mold or at least one part of its life cycle. Totally harmless but very interesting.

Nice photos of this one btw.

Bill


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I have gotten this twice in the last four years and I just washed it down into the soil so that the frogs don't trample any of it around. I have not seen any harmful effects.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

You can just wipe it down if it bothers you. It will probably annoy you for a few weeks, then goes away. Im worried that I havent gotten it in my new 55 gallon tank.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep. Bill is dead on.
A slime mold. If you look at it under a microscope they have a vascular system. How cool is that?!
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

This stuff really freaked me out when I seen it. I've never seen anything like it. And it grew out of no where, overnight. After I settled down a little, I felt it was probably (?) harmless, and traced the glass with a marker, around the perimeter, to see how much more it would grow. It only expanded about a half inch more, and most of it was gone after I came home from work that night.
I've had a few mushrooms pop up here and there, but this is by far the most fascinating thing I have seen develop. 
Thanks for your replies. I probably would have tore down the tank by now, and bleached everything. :lol:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I thoroughly enjoy these viv guests as much as I do the odd mushroom that pops up. I have a couple of vivs that appear to be pretty hospitable to them because they tend to show up every couple of months or so. Of course they are there all along but the only portion of the life cycle that is visible. A real oddball in the chain of life where it exists as a single cell amoeba like organism which then combines into a multinucleated structure called the plasmodium that gives rise to the fruiting bodies containing spores. Because of this rather bizarre combination of attributes, the placement of slime molds amongst other forms of life was hotly debated in the past although molecular genetics has solved that problem.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

ive had it b4, nothing 2 worry about


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Just popped up last night... At least it matches the frogs in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

OOh, thats a pretty yellow. So how long do they last, I always just wiped it down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh wow, they come in different colors too. :shock: 
I like the yellow, but I think it would have scared me even more, not knowing what it was. 
Nice pic. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> OOh, thats a pretty yellow. So how long do they last, I always just wiped it down.


Mine was gone the next day. There was just a little bit of residue, that I sprayed off with the hand mister.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Just got home 11 hours later, and it's 99.9% gone. Guess they don't over stay their welcome.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome to the pretenderlike rain forest. It's full of great surprises and pretty stuff that just comes and goes.


----------

